
Why does vietnamese immigration have groups of travelers on same approval letter - it_learnses
The other day, I applied for vietnamese visa online, and they sent me an approval letter with a list of about 18 traveler names, their birth dates, passport numbers, and nationalities including mine. In the email it says it&#x27;s a normal practice for them. I definitely didn&#x27;t know about this when applying and am not happy.
======
ggmwygk
It's just the way the visa on arrival process works. Not great but I don't
think there's a way around it for VOA. I had the same thing happen to myself a
few years ago and was a bit surprised myself.

------
HAL9OOO
Where did you apply for your visa? I'm going to be applying for my Vietnam
Visa soon and was thinking of using the E-VISA but I know there are a lot of
private companies that somehow get you a Visa.

~~~
danyim
I went straight to the embassy in SF and it was done in a couple days.

